
Amazon to launch a Netflix-like service for books | Front Side Bus - matteodallombra
http://www.frontsidebus.net/2011/09/11/amazon-to-launch-a-netflix-like-service-for-books/
======
wccrawford
OMG, please please please. If this has a good helping of new fiction all the
time, I'm going to be in heaven.

Wait... Do I have time for that? Maybe I want to hope for it NOT to exist?

